# Hilfe bei Schützauswahl



## MatMer (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Da ich leider keine Erfahrung beim Auswahl von Schützen habe und mir niemand in der Firma helfen kann, frage ich mal die, die alltäglich damit zu tun haben. (keine Angst, anschließen tue ich das nicht, das macht ein Fachmann....)

Für die Überwachung der Klimaanlage wird eine Logo! mit GSM Modul eingesetzt. Die Logo soll ermöglichen die Klimaanlage 1-2 mal im Jahr ABZUSCHALTEN. Der Klimaanlagenmensch meinte, dieser Reset würde den Fehler beheben, also es wir zu Heiß, Logo! schickt über Modem ne SMS und der Bereitschaftstyp soll eine SMS schicken und sagen, 30s Klimaanlage aus.

Daher wäre es an sich ja logisch, ein Schütz zu suchen, das 3 Öffner Kontakte  hat. Damit das Schütz nur dann schaltet, wenn die Klimaanlage wirklich mal ausgeschaltet werden soll. 2007 hätte das 2 mal vorkommen müssen. Das Schütz sollte etwa diesem  hier entsprechen, also von den Kenngrößen

leider finde ich jetzt keines, was 3 Öffner Kontakte hat, nach Möglichkeit wäre eine Betätigungsspannung von 24 V DC vorteilhaft....

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, danke


----------



## MSB (2 Januar 2008)

Eine wichtige Sache fehlt noch:
Welche Leistung musst du Abschalten, bzw. mit welchen Strömen hast du zu rechnen?

Eins Vorweg:
Mir wäre kein einziger Hersteller bekannt bei dem es Leistungskontakte als Öffner gibt.

Wenn du mit kleinen Leistungen kämpfst könnte das u.U. auch über Hilfsschaltermodule funktionieren,
konstruktiv unterscheiden sich die manchmal nicht von den Schützen größenmäßig gleicher Schütze.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Eine wichtige Sache fehlt noch:
> Welche Leistung musst du Abschalten, bzw. mit welchen Strömen hast du zu rechnen?



wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, geht es um 40A ... 

mir ist auch kein hersteller bekannt, selbst die hilfsschütze von MOELLER haben nur 2öffner, könnte man natürlich noch nen block draufsetzen, aber max. 4A ...


----------



## OHGN (2 Januar 2008)

Also von ABB gibt es Installationsschütze mit 4 Öffnern als Leistungskontakte, allerdings nur bis zu einer Nennstromstärke von 24 A (ohmsche Last) und 6 A (AC-3; Schalten von Motoren).

Das wird sicherlich nicht reichen, fürchte ich.


----------



## edi (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe noch nicht verstanden warum das Schütz Öffner haben muss ?

Die Logo kann doch über ein " normales" Schütz die Klimaanlage abschalten...oder habe ich da etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2008)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe noch nicht verstanden warum das Schütz Öffner haben muss ?
> 
> Die Logo kann doch über ein " normales" Schütz die Klimaanlage abschalten...oder habe ich da etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden ?



Weil Die Klima immer an sein soll und nur ab und zu abgeschaltet werden muß, dazu dann das Schütz "EIN", die Öffner gehen auf und die Klima ist aus.


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Weil Die Klima immer an sein soll und nur ab und zu abgeschaltet werden muß, dazu dann das Schütz "EIN", die Öffner gehen auf und die Klima ist aus.


Es geht ja auch, das die Logo das Schütz immer eingeschaltet lässt und bei Störung ausschalten


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch, das die Logo das Schütz immer eingeschaltet lässt und bei Störung ausschalten



Das stimmt, mit fällt dazu als Grund auch nur ein, daß er so die Logo mit einem Hammer zerkloppen kann und das Aggregat läuft trotzdem weiter, wer weiß !


----------



## edi (2 Januar 2008)

> Es geht ja auch, das die Logo das Schütz immer eingeschaltet lässt und bei Störung ausschalten


 
Genau das meinte ich , aber vielleicht geht es auch ums " Energiesparen"

Frage : was passiert bei Ausführung mit Öffnerschütz wenn das Netz mal weg geht und Klima und Logo " gleichzeitig "neustarten" ?


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2008)

Von Siemens gibt es Schütze mit 4 Öffnern
230V Ansteuerung 40A 
24V Ansteuerung 24A


----------



## andre (2 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das stimmt, mit fällt dazu als Grund auch nur ein, daß er so die Logo mit einem Hammer zerkloppen kann und das Aggregat läuft trotzdem weiter, wer weiß !


In 99% dieser Fälle wird der Ausgang, mit dem das Schütz geschaltet wird auch spannungslos werden und die Klimaanlage geht aus 
Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Grund ein, die Klimaanlage über ein ganz normales Schütz zu betreiben und per Signal kurz vom Netz zu trennen. Von den Stromkosten für das Schütz mal abgesehen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## knabi (2 Januar 2008)

Wenn es tatsächlich um so geringe Schalthäufigkeit geht, würde ich vielleicht lieber einen Leistungsschalter plus Motorantrieb wählen:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/index.asp?aktPrim=0&nodeID=10000219&mlfb=3RV1031%2D4GB10&aktTab=4&lang=de

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...D=10000232&mlfb=3RV1936-3AP0&aktTab=4&lang=de

Das Logo! müßte in dem Fall zwei getrennte Befehle geben: Anlage aus und Anlage ein, aber das wäre ja kein Problem. Die beiden Komponenten sollten bei einem durchschnittlichen SIEMENS-Rabatt zusammen etwa 200 Euronen kosten, das ist zwar teurer als ein Schütz, dafür ist das nicht ständig angezogen. Meiner Meinung nach für Deinen ANwendungsfall die elegantere und technisch bessere Lösung (Wenn man hier von besserer Lösung sprechen kann - hat so eine Klimanalage keinen RESET-Eingang?)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2008)

edi schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich , aber vielleicht geht es auch ums " Energiesparen"
> 
> Frage : was passiert bei Ausführung mit Öffnerschütz wenn das Netz mal weg geht und Klima und Logo " gleichzeitig "neustarten" ?


Was soll da passieren oder schaltet die Logo ihre Ausgänge wenn sie startet
Es sind ja Öffner also sind die Kontakte geschlossen und die Klimaanlage kann ganz normal starten


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2008)

andre schrieb:


> In 99% dieser Fälle wird der Ausgang, mit dem das Schütz geschaltet wird auch spannungslos werden und die Klimaanlage geht aus
> Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Grund ein, die Klimaanlage über ein ganz normales Schütz zu betreiben und per Signal kurz vom Netz zu trennen. Von den Stromkosten für das Schütz mal abgesehen.
> 
> Gruß Andre



?? Deswegen doch Öffner, dann ist bei Ausgang=0 der Schütz abgefallen und die Klima läuft!


----------



## MatMer (2 Januar 2008)

hui, danke für die Tipps und Anregungen

Die Überwachung soll wirklich nur bei Bedarf die Klimaanlage Ausschalten, wir hatten 2007 2xmal den Fall das die Klimaanlage an war, aber Lust auf Feierabend hatte. Dabei stieg die Temperatur langsam aber sich auf gemütliche 40°C. Als unser Chef das merkte, rief er den Techniker der Klimaanlage an und der sagte, kurz Ausschalten, dann wieder einschalten.

Und die Leistungsfähigkeit der Logo! soll dem Chef praktisch ermöglich sich den weg in die Firma zu sparen. Die Funktion an sich ist leicht programmiert....

Aber wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Klimaanlage etwa 364,5 Tag pro Jahr läuft und 0,5 Tage ausgeschaltet werden soll, finde ich die Variante mit den Öffnern am Schütz sinnvoller....

ich les mir nochmal alles in Ruhe durch und schaue dann mal weiter

Danke Aufjedenfall....


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Von Siemens gibt es Schütze mit 4 Öffnern die 40A schalten.
> 230V Ansteuerung
> 24V Ansteuerung



mit öffnern sinds nur 30A, wenn ich dem datenblatt trauen darf


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mit öffnern sinds nur 30A, wenn ich dem datenblatt trauen darf


Da habe ich den falschen Link kopiert, hier der richtige
230V AC Ausführung mit 4 Öffnern und 40A
Entspricht den Daten die MatMer in seinem Link gegeben hat


MatMer schrieb:


> Das Schütz sollte etwa diesem  hier entsprechen, also von den Kenngrößen


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Da habe ich den falschen Link kopiert, hier der richtige
> 230V AC Ausführung mit 4 Öffnern und 40A
> Entspricht den Daten die MatMer in seinem Link gegeben hat



okay, aber alles kann man halt doch nicht haben 



MatMer schrieb:


> nach Möglichkeit wäre eine Betätigungsspannung von 24 V DC vorteilhaft....



aber ansonsten: krasses gelumpe


----------



## edison (2 Januar 2008)

Eine Klimaanlage mit 40A - das is ja schon ne Kältemaschine.
Kannst Du nicht mal die Leistungsdaten vom Typenschild posten?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde auch ein "ganz normales" Schütz dafür nehmen, und Die Logo entsprechend Programmieren.
Die Stromaufnahne vom Schütz wird da jetzt nicht sooo die rolle spielen, bei einer 40A Klimaanlage.
Bei Stromausfall geht die Klimaanlage ja sowieso mit aus 
Wozu also Öffner?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (2 Januar 2008)

MatMer schrieb:


> hui, danke für die Tipps und Anregungen
> 
> Die Überwachung soll wirklich nur bei Bedarf die Klimaanlage Ausschalten, wir hatten 2007 2xmal den Fall das die Klimaanlage an war, aber Lust auf Feierabend hatte. Dabei stieg die Temperatur langsam aber sich auf gemütliche 40°C. Als unser Chef das merkte, rief er den Techniker der Klimaanlage an und der sagte, kurz Ausschalten, dann wieder einschalten.
> 
> ...


 

Gibt es keinen Steuerstromkreis, den man öffnen kann ?
Wieso erst die Fernwartung anrufen oder ein Logo einsetzen, wieso nicht ein Impulsrelais mit 10s bei mehr als 40° zum abschalten nutzen.


----------



## edi (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bitte auch die Gebrauchskategorie ( AC-3 Betrieb ) des 40A Schützes beachten , kann nur 11 Kw Motorenlast schalten...selbst das 63A Schütz ist  nur für 15 KW Motorlast geeignet....


----------



## vierlagig (2 Januar 2008)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte auch die Gebrauchskategorie ( AC-3 Betrieb ) des 40A Schützes beachten , kann nur 11 Kw Motorenlast schalten...



entspricht einem furchterregenden cos phi von 0,69


----------



## nade (3 Januar 2008)

Also in anbetracht dessen, das die LOGO ja auch Leistung verbraucht, würde ich sagen, Schließer. Hier müßte schon die LOGO weggeschaltet werden um Strom einzusparen.... Ansonst halt etwas VPS. Zeitrelais und Thermorelais. Sollte vom Verbrauch er sogar geringer liegen. Außer es sollen noch weitere Schaltungen mit gestuert werden.
Zudem kommt mir dies da irgentwo aus nem alten, anderen Threat/Thema bekannt vor.


----------



## MatMer (3 Januar 2008)

die Logo! soll eingesetzt werden... 40° ist schon zu viel. 

und es ging nicht darum um Energie zu sparen, mir ging es eher darum Stillstandzeiten zu vermeiden... wenn das Schütz kaputt gehen sollte haben wir kein zweites

die Leistungsdaten der Klimaanlage kann ich euch leider nicht kopieren, wie sich das gehört befinden sich die Anlage unter der Decke und ihr könnt mal raten auf welcher Seite das Typenschild ist 

laut Handbauch sind es 3,8 kw, abgesichert ist sie über 16A Sicherungen, sehr Träge...

ich werde jetzt auch eher das von Reichelt bestellen und die Schließer nehmen


----------



## Loadon (3 Januar 2008)

gibts da nicht von VDE bzw TÜV Seiten ein problem mit der "Öffner" Variante?
Ich muss mal nachlesen ich denke da gibt es Vorschriften.

Steuerung spannungslos sollte auch Hauptstromkreis elektrisch nicht geschalten sein...


----------



## OHGN (3 Januar 2008)

Na bei den Leistungsdaten würde das ABB-Installationsschütz schon reichen. Schau mal in den Katalog im Anhang.


----------



## knabi (3 Januar 2008)

Bei den Installationsschützen (sowohl bei denen von Reichelt als auch denen von ABB und anderen Herstellern) gibt es im Dauerbetrieb thermische Probleme bei Anreihung - wir hatten schon weggeschmolzene Verteilerabdeckungen  deswegen. Wenn Du so ein Schütz einsetzt, achte auf Abstand zu den benachbarten Reiheneinbaugeräten, damit die Wärme an den Seiten abgeführt werden kann.
Bei SIEMENS gibt es seit geraumer Zeit eigens dafür "Spacer", die ein halbe Teilungseinheit breit sind und die Seiten des Instaschützes freilassen - und das,obwohl wir laut Aussage des Siemens-Vertreters der einzig ihm bekannte Fall waren (aber das hat er den anderen Betroffenen wohl auch erzählt  ).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## OHGN (3 Januar 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> Bei den Installationsschützen (sowohl bei denen von Reichelt als auch denen von ABB und anderen Herstellern) gibt es im Dauerbetrieb thermische Probleme bei Anreihung - ....


Deswegen finde ich die Idee von MatMer ein Schütz mit Öffnern zu verwenden auch gar nicht so verkehrt.

@Loadon: Wenn man das Schütz nicht als Schaltgerät zum Abschalten der Anlage betrachtet sondern als Reset-Einrichtung, steht das IMHO nicht im Widerspruch zu den VDE-Bestimmungen.


----------



## MatMer (3 Januar 2008)

jetzt ist die Öffner Varainte doch wieder im Rennen...

das Siemens-Schütz würde ja theoretisch passen...
muss das jetzt mit dem Chef nochmal abklären was ihm sicherer ist, und dann noch mit dem Betriebselektriker der Firma wo ihr uns eingmietet haben...

Danke nochmals


----------



## maxider1 (3 Januar 2008)

*AEG = Ausschalten - Einschalten - Geht wieder !*

@ Matmer
Es muß doch einen Grund geben warum die Kältemaschine ausfällt - es gibt Systeme die laufen rund um die Uhr.

Vorschlag: 
1: setzte eine Raumtemperaturüberwachung ein = SMS
2: Freigabekontakt von Klimagerät über Hilfsschütz 1 mal Täglich für 1min. nehmen. Die Klimanalge hat eine minimale Stillstandszeit die ist ca. 5 Minuten. In dieser Zeit wird wohl dein Raum nicht in die Übertemperaturgrenze gehen, wenn schon ist die Anlage sicherlich falsch ausgelegt. 
Zum Spannungslos machen des Klimagerätes kann ich nur abraten - Das Öl in der Kältemaschine braucht eine Zeit um in die Ölwanne zu gelangen, einige Klimaanlagen haben die minimale Stilstandszeit bei Spannungsausfall nicht. 

Zum Klimaanlagenmenschen: Klimatechniker gehen meistens den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.

mfg.
Max.


----------



## MatMer (7 Januar 2008)

Loadon schrieb:


> gibts da nicht von VDE bzw TÜV Seiten ein problem mit der "Öffner" Variante?
> Ich muss mal nachlesen ich denke da gibt es Vorschriften.
> 
> Steuerung spannungslos sollte auch Hauptstromkreis elektrisch nicht geschalten sein...



hallo, hat jetzt einer was in der Norm gefunden? Wenns verboten ist, brauch ich ja gar nicht erst zum Chef mit dem Vorschlag


----------



## OHGN (7 Januar 2008)

MatMer schrieb:


> hallo, hat jetzt einer was in der Norm gefunden? Wenns verboten ist, brauch ich ja gar nicht erst zum Chef mit dem Vorschlag


Das *kann* nicht verboten sein, da du ja das Schütz nicht als Bedienelement zum Außerbetriebsetzen und Spannungsfreischalten der Anlage (Hauptschalter) definierst und auch nicht als solches kennzeichnest.
Zum Abschalten wird ja an der Anlage schon ein Hauptschalter vorhanden sein (denk ich mal). Daher ist dieses Schütz lediglich ein Zusatzschaltgerät zum resetieren der Anlage.


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2008)

MatMer schrieb:


> hallo, hat jetzt einer was in der Norm gefunden? Wenns verboten ist, brauch ich ja gar nicht erst zum Chef mit dem Vorschlag


Sehe ich genauso wie OHGN, wenn du einen extra Hauptschalter oder eine andere Ausschaltvorrichtung hast, darfst du ruhig ein Schütz mit Öffnern zum resetten einsetzen


----------

